# 2014 Date



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

2014 WAXSTOCK SHOW DATE ANNOUNCEMENT - Sunday 27th July 2014. Venue details TBC (Central England). Keep the date free and enter it into your diaries, Waxstockers. 

We hope to have further details of the venue within the next week (awaiting contracts to be signed), but the date is set. Please do not book accommodation until we confirm the location.

Ticket sales and website will go live in February.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking forward to my first experience of Waxstock.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> Looking forward to my first experience of Waxstock.


You'll hate it.....:lol:

Seriously, bring a credit card with a big limit on it....


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

It's in the diary :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

same here in the diary..


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Fingers crossed I can get the day off work.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't wait, I'm going to get there a lot earlier this year.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Was one of the first last year

It's a good day but the dragging out of prizes till 4.30 was a little excessive

3 would have been a much better time as most stuff had been seen by 1.30-2ish


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

agree kimo, half hour or so after ur lunch and ur done for the day at the show if been there since early doors.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

neilos said:


> Fingers crossed I can get the day off work.


Be good to meet you and buy you a cola/coffee/tea/water/your choice as a thanks for offering your help when my family member went into Addenbrookes.:thumb:


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am going to have to take a gamble on the Venue, liked the Peterborough Travel Lodge it was close by and cheap. Think I will have to book near to Leicester or Rugby to be central.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

i liked peterborough one, i see the Faith Camp is there on this day 27th. I cant think where it is going to be.


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks dubstyle, so it's a safer bet to book a room near Wolverhampton, Birmingham Leicester way and then if I have to travel it won't be a massive journey being centerish in the UK


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I would wait till this week tbh as they had the dog show last year so I bet faith camp will be in that part


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks mate, yeah I remember the dog show being on.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Was just thinking, of you go for Leicester then it's at pboro then that's ages away

Where I am is about an hour from Birmingham, 40 mins from Leicester, peterborough etc so hoping it's around one of them areas


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Where abouts are you based then Kimo, I'm in Southport that's why I like to head over on the Saturday get a good nights kip then up for the show then have another room booked for Sunday evening at the TLodge so there is no need to rush home, I can take it easy Monday morning and get back in my own time


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Looking forward to my first experience of Waxstock.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

TPR1966 said:


> Where abouts are you based then Kimo, I'm in Southport that's why I like to head over on the Saturday get a good nights kip then up for the show then have another room booked for Sunday evening at the TLodge so there is no need to rush home, I can take it easy Monday morning and get back in my own time


I'm in Kettering, Northamptonshire 

There's a very nice hotel called 'The Park Hotel' that's just off the a14 which may come in handy for you, depending on where it is ofcourse


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Will look into that Kimo, thanks for the pointer


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> I'm in Kettering, Northamptonshire
> 
> There's a very nice hotel called 'The Park Hotel' that's just off the a14 which may come in handy for you, depending on where it is ofcourse


Not that far away then.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

will be my first... sub'd


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If it's peterborough again there are quite a few hotels close by.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I Googled to see what else was on that day. Rather alarmingly this is the most common entry....

http://www.cultofmac.com/259040/siri-predicts-opening-gates-hell/


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be there this year


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Never been before so I think this year is the year. Was thinking I might come in the Defender absolutely covered in mud so my car stands out in the car park  :detailer: :thumb:

No doubt would get some offers from some to clean it too :thumb::buffer:

But in all seriousness, it's in the diary!


----------



## jonno56 (Feb 25, 2013)

I wanted to get to Waxstock this year, but it falls on the same weekend as French Car Show - will have to see where the venue ends up being


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

FCS is early June this year jonno


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Gutted ... Baby is due that week no way SWMBO will let me go


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Stewartfinley said:


> Gutted ... Baby is due that week no way SWMBO will let me go


Bring her with you. If the sprog pops out, there will be plenty of plush MF cloths to wrap the little one in....


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

On my way on holiday, crapomatic! been to the last two as well, excellent shows and was looking forward to this years, ah well looks like its going to be next year now, bum


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (May 31, 2012)

Third Waxstock - third year going.

Hopefully this year I'll make a better effort of correcting a panel if they've got that competition on


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

should I have received my tickets yet? Ordered about 2 weeks ago or is it too early to send out?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Will be sent out approx a month before the show so in a few weeks time..

http://waxstock.com/tickets.html


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

magpieV6 said:


> should I have received my tickets yet? Ordered about 2 weeks ago or is it too early to send out?


I should have the tickets with me in the next week or so, as soon as they arrive we will start sending them out to you guys who have pre ordered.

Cheers,

John


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Good news received my tickets.. Not long to go know....


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

littlejack said:


> Good news received my tickets.. Not long to go know....


Mine came today too  excited now!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Received mine this morning too.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Got mine today.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Received mine today.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

As I'm not sure I'll be able to attend, I've been hanging on and now I'm wondering if the tickets might sell out as I'd planned to pay on the door?


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

currently, we still have tickets available for gate purchase 8)

Don't Panic


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Can I purchase another ticket and pick it up on the door?


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Just purchase extra tickets on the door on the day.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

hi all, silly question maybe, but can entry tickets be bought on the day, or is it pre-book only?

cheers


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tazz said:


> hi all, silly question maybe, but can entry tickets be bought on the day, or is it pre-book only?
> 
> cheers


Erm, the 3 posts above yours all say about buying them on the day

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

oops, it does, skipped this page, thanks


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Didn't bother pre ordering tickets as I didn't know if I could get it off work or not, hopefully there will be enough tickets left to pay on the door :doublesho


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There will be tickets on the door, but advance tickets will have free vinyl sticker and be a fraction cheaper. Advance ticket purchase will end a week or so before the event.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone local know where the closest tesco or shell garage is?

Apparently as I'm in the ball I need the fuel light on which I've never done, so on the Sunday after show I'll need fuel ASAP but it has to be momentum or vpower :lol:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Tesco 

Phoenix Way 
Longford Road 
Coventry 
West Midlands 
CV6 6AS 
England


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

slineclean said:


> Tesco
> 
> Phoenix Way
> Longford Road
> ...


Top guy, I'd have googled but my phones playing up

Rests my mind atleast


----------

